# هل انت خريج جامعة الموصل \ قسم الهندسه المدنيه



## andalus (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أيها الاخوة والاخوات

منذ فترة وانا احاول ان الم شمل الاصدقاء القدماء الذين درسوا معنا في جامعة الموصل بالعراق في قسم الهندسه المدنيه وخصوصا في فترة التسعينيات من القرن الماضي.

كان هناك ايضا الكثير من الاخوة العرب من الاردن وسوريا وفلسطين وتونس واليمن وموريتانيا وغيرها

غاية ما وددته هو اعادة الاتصال من جديد واثراء بعضنا البعض من جديد والتعرف على المنجزات والخبرات التي حصلنا عليها الخ.....

وممن حالفني الحظ في تذكرهم التالية اسماءهم:

شكري بن خليفة - تونس
محسن ناجي - اليمن \ اب
بشار العبيدات - الاردن \ اربد

وربما ينفعنا بعض الاخوة في تقديم المساعده عن طريق معرفتهم لأخ درس في جامعة الموصل

والله الموفق

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## descovery_2000 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوي العزيز تحية طيبة 
ذكرتن بايام جامعة الموصل وايام زمان ايام محمد انيس الليلة عميد كلية الهندسة ومحمد المشاط رئيس الجامعة 
حيث اني خريج جامعة الموصل /قسم الهندسة المدنية للعام الدراسي 1980 والحمد لله

ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## descovery_2000 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوي العزيز تحية طيبة 
ذكرتن بايام جامعة الموصل وايام زمان ايام محمد انيس الليلة عميد كلية الهندسة ومحمد المشاط رئيس الجامعة 
حيث اني خريج جامعة الموصل /قسم الهندسة المدنية للعام الدراسي 1980 والحمد لله

ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## tygo_m2 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوان

اني خريج جامعة الموصل قسم هندسة الموارد المائية دفعة 2005 

اخوكم محمود الجبوري صلاح الدين


----------



## lomear (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي ان شاء الله تتوفق بجمع الشمل وتلتقي مع اصحابك
انا ايضا من طلاب جامعة الموصل/هندسة الموارد المائيه لكني لم اتخرج بعد


----------



## صفوان حديد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

انا طالب في جامعة الموصل قسم الهندسة المدنية مرحلة اولى..


----------



## احمد المهندس (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا بالجميع، وانا متخرج من الهندسة المدنية 2009


----------



## sabahs (4 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز اني خريج جامعة الموصل / كلية الهندسة المدنية عام 1997 بالموفقية والنجاح


----------



## andalus (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اخي sabahs

هل انت خريج مدني عام او بيئة

انا كنت ادرس في نفس القسم في تلك السنه المرحلة الثالثه


----------



## عربي فقط (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعدتموني الى الايام الخوالي
انا خريج المدني عام 84 ايام د صبحي و حسون حديد و محمد طيب الليلة و المرحوم صديقي عمر العشو و غيرهم
تحياتي


----------



## Alkadry (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحياتي الحارة لكم جميعا
انا سعيد جدا بهذا المنتدى والذي اعاد بي الذاكرة الى سنوات الدراسة في جامعة الموصل.
انا احد خريجي هذه الكلية في عام 1996 من قسم الري و الموارد المائية.
اتمنى التواصل مع كل الزملاء من كليتنا وخصوصا من قسمنا العزيز.
اخوكم من اليمن


----------



## sabahs (6 مارس 2010)

أخي العزيز andalus أسف على التأخير أني خريج مدني عام .. وأتمنى تلتقي بكل أصدقائك


----------



## مهندس ابن كركوك (14 مارس 2010)

اني خريج هندسة الموارد المائية 
جامعة الموصل 2006-2007 
لكن حتى الان لم اشاهد اي طالب موارد مائية من جامعة بغداد 

ابن كركوك


----------



## abu_nazar (14 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز فعلا ذكريات جامعة الموصل جميلة جدا رغم اني من جامعة صلاح الدين في اربيل الا اني انتقلت في المرحلة الاخيرة الى جامعة الموصل قسم الهندسة المدنية وكان لي اخوة من اليمن تخرجو ايضا في السنة الاخيرة من جامعة الموصل اتذكر محمد محمد صالح واخ من سوريا ولكن لااتذكر الاسم الدفعة 91\92 تحياتي لكل من تخرج من هذه الجامعة الاصيلة والتي هي مشهورة على نطاق العراق بالعلمية العالية وكما يقول الشاعر
الا ليت ايام الشباب جديد ودهرا تولى يابثين يعود مشكور على الموضوع من الانبار


----------



## احمدعبدالله فلاح (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ..
أنا خريج قسم الهندسة المدنية جامعة الموصل سنة 1980 
أسأل عن صديقي (خالد أنور أبو العطا) من مصر
يرجى تزويدي بأي معلومات متوفرة لدى أي زميل 
وشكرا


----------



## عربي فقط (29 أبريل 2010)

يبدو لا اصدقاء جدد لنا


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (29 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز انا خريج جامعة الموصل عام1999 مدني عام و اعرف ممن ذكرت الاخ شكري بن خليفة التونسي كنا معا في المرحلة الثانية ثانيا من الطلبة العرب الاخرين و الذين سعيت لاعادة الاتصال بهم و لكن بلا جدوة
الاخ العزيز جدا جدا و ان لم اسمع اخباره منذ التخرج عبد القادر ولد سيدي احمد من موريتانيا
والاخ المختار السالم من موريتانيا كذلك
والاخ اليمني العزيز حارث احمد عبدالله
والاخ الفلسطيني المقيم بالاردن محمد مصطفى (محمد رزق) ههههههه
لكني متأكد اني اعرفك لكنك لم تذكر اسمك الصريح 
مع التقدير و اتمنى من كل الاخوة ان يتركو تعليقاتهم عسى ان يجمعنا الله بهم


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (3 مايو 2010)

لا توجد مشاركة جديدة من الاخوة خريجي هذه الجامعة مع الاسف


----------



## مكتب الفيض (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي ذكرتنا بايام الدراسة وباخواننا من كل محافظات العراق واخواننا العرب حيث اني تخرجت عام 1987 من قسم الهندسة المدنية تحياتي الى اساتذتتي د.حسون حديد ود.محمد انيس الليلة ود. محمد طيب ود.عمر العشو ود.صبحي ود.سعد الطعان ود.خالد زكريا حفظ الباقين وادام اعمارهم ورحم الله الماضين منهم وسلامي الى كل زملائي مهندسي جامعة الموصل واتمنى التواصل معهم


----------



## مكتب الفيض (5 يونيو 2010)

*كم اتمنىان اعرف اخبار جميع اساتذتي وزملائي من خريجي العوام 1986و1987و1988*


----------



## abu jameel (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عمكم خريج جامعة الاسود (الموصل)سنة 1969 / مدني ايام العميد عباس الخفاجي وكان معنا من الاخوان الاردنيين
جميل سلامه ووليد حداد والفلسطيني عبد الخالق الجاروشه وتخصصي الان في اعمال الطرق وعمل المعادلات الخاصة
بالاسفلت وتعيير المعامل ......الخ والسلام عليكم

عبد الحافظ جميل شاكر
ابو جميل


----------



## سارة المحمود (4 يوليو 2010)

abu_nazar قال:


> اخي العزيز فعلا ذكريات جامعة الموصل جميلة جدا رغم اني من جامعة صلاح الدين في اربيل الا اني انتقلت في المرحلة الاخيرة الى جامعة الموصل قسم الهندسة المدنية وكان لي اخوة من اليمن تخرجو ايضا في السنة الاخيرة من جامعة الموصل اتذكر محمد محمد صالح واخ من سوريا ولكن لااتذكر الاسم الدفعة 91\92 تحياتي لكل من تخرج من هذه الجامعة الاصيلة والتي هي مشهورة على نطاق العراق بالعلمية العالية وكما يقول الشاعر
> الا ليت ايام الشباب جديد ودهرا تولى يابثين يعود مشكور على الموضوع من الانبار


اخي العزيز اني اعرفك بنفسي اني طالبة بكلية الهندسة المدنية
بس اريد اسألك عن محمد صالح اللي تعرفه عراقي وهسة شصار منه ؟


----------



## احمد المهندس (6 يوليو 2010)

سارة المحمود قال:


> اخي العزيز اني اعرفك بنفسي اني طالبة بكلية الهندسة المدنية
> بس اريد اسألك عن محمد صالح اللي تعرفه عراقي وهسة شصار منه ؟



من بعد اذن الاخ ابو نزار
بس اذا تقصدين استاذ محمد صالح فهو الان استاذ في قسم الهندسة المدنية بجامعة الموصل، وسبق ان اخذ الماجستير من جامعة بغداد.


----------



## محمد جاسم الشمري (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم حيث اعدتونا الى عشرون سنة حيث د حسون حديد و د صبحي و د باسل ومغاوري ابو الشاي و مطعم الشمال و الدواسة والسينمات و الحم بعجين و هدوء اهل الموصل ودير مار متي وغيرها


----------



## alkhatari (6 يوليو 2010)

*انا خريج جامعة الموصل 1995*

مرحبا لم نتعرف عليك اولا وهذه خطوة جيدة للم الشمل حيث اسأل دائما عن اصدقاءنا في هذه الفترة الا انني لم اعرف بعد معلومات عن اي احد فيهم وبالتوفيق 
المهندس سالم علي كارس قسم المدني


----------



## alkhatari (6 يوليو 2010)

*تعارف*

انا المهندس جاسم الياس خوشابي خريج 1995 مدني جامعة الموصل وهذا عنواني [email protected]


----------



## الميدان (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا خريج عام 1976 ايام حسون حديد وفريد مطلوب وخزعل رجب اغا
وحضرت محاضرات الرسم الهندسي والهندسة الوصفية في السنة الاولى 
للبروفسور المصري يوسف نيقولا (رحمه الله )الذي توفي في الموصل عام1972


----------



## Alkadry (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء خريجي جامعة الموصل 
لقد كانت ايام جميلة في الجامعة
الاخوة الذين سالوا عن زملاء لهم من اليمن مع الاسف لم اعرف الاسماء الذين تبحثون عنهم لانهم ربما تخرجوا بعدنا او قبلنا.
تحياتي لكلم جميعا
عبد الكريم القادري من اليمن


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

معقولة ماكو ولا مهندس مدني موريتاني في الموقع يدلنا على عبد القادر ولد سيدي احمد او المختار السالم هم مهندسن مدنين خريجي جامعة الموصل - العراق عام 1999 و 2000


----------



## اوكستين (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الله , الله , الله 
تعيش جامعة الموصل 
انا خريج 1990 قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## floura (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اني خريجة هندسة موارد مائية جامعة بغداد


----------



## احمد الياسر (13 نوفمبر 2010)

انني خريج دورة عام 1981-1982 وانا الان دكتوراه في الهندسه المدنيه واحمل مرتبة الاستاذيه اساتذتي اللذين درسوني هم كل من د. حسون حديد د. محمد طيب الليله د. صبحي د. المرحوم محمد عمر العشو د. طارق عبد الوهاب د. هشام العناز د. خليل ابراهيم وغيرهم من طيبي الذكر تحياتي الى اخواني سالم طيب ودز مصطفى بلاسم و دز سالم المهداوي ولاخ راكان العلاف وتحياتي لكم


----------



## محمد هاشم الموسوي (15 يناير 2011)

اني خريج كلية الهندسة / قسم المدني / جامعة الموصل سنة 1998 ايام العميد د. هشام العناز و ايام الاساتذة الاعزاء سالم الطيب و د. صبحي عزيز و خالد زكريا و د. سعد الطعان و استاذ هيثم رحمة الله عليه و استاذ استاذ ضياء رحمة الله عليه و استاذ هيكل رحمة الله علية و باقي اساتذتي الاعزاء سلامي للاحياء منهم و رحمة من الله للاموات منهم و تحياتي لكل الاصدقاء من الاخوة و الاخوات من ابناء الموصل و باقي المحافظات العزيزة و تحياتي لكل اهل الموصل الاعزاء على استضافتهم الينا نحن طلبة المحافظات محمد هاشم الموسوي كربلاء


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (16 يناير 2011)

انا ابراهيم مبارك احمد بن سرور خريج قسم الهندسة المدنية بجامعة الموصل عام 2006 م


----------



## sabahs (16 يناير 2011)

مرحبا" أخ محمد هاشم الموسوي عندك أصدقاء بالهندسة مدني من بعشيقة


----------



## salah abd (16 يناير 2011)

والله زمان ياجامعة الموصل ارقى الجامعات انا خريج 1981 هندسة الري والبزل ايام العميد محمد انيس الليلة وايام د يوسف حاكم واستاذ الرسم نشوان والمرحوم غازي المشهداني والاستاذ المصري د ميخائيل


----------



## مهندس عامر (27 مارس 2011)

اني خريج دفعة 2000-2001 هندسة المدنية/قسم العام/جامعة الموصل وياريت اتعرف بمهندسي دفعتي


----------



## alkhatari (28 مارس 2011)

اني خريج جامعة الموصل عام 1995 كلية الهندسة القسم المدني تحياتنا لكل خريجي جامعة الموصل سالم علي كارس [email protected]


----------



## عبد القادر77 (26 أبريل 2011)

*[email protected]*



a1h1m1e1d2000 قال:


> معقولة ماكو ولا مهندس مدني موريتاني في الموقع يدلنا على عبد القادر ولد سيدي احمد او المختار السالم هم مهندسن مدنين خريجي جامعة الموصل - العراق عام 1999 و 2000


 
ألف ألف شكر للذين يسألون عنا . نحن بخير الحمد لله و إن شاء أنتم أيضا.
م. عبد القادر بالإمارات
م. المختار السالم بموريتانيا-


----------



## عبد القادر77 (26 أبريل 2011)

*[email protected]*



a1h1m1e1d2000 قال:


> معقولة ماكو ولا مهندس مدني موريتاني في الموقع يدلنا على عبد القادر ولد سيدي احمد او المختار السالم هم مهندسن مدنين خريجي جامعة الموصل - العراق عام 1999 و 2000


 
ألف ألف شكر للذين يسألون عنا . نحن بخير الحمد لله و إنشاء الله أنتم بخير.
و الله كانت أيام حلوه بأساتذتها و طلابها المتميزين , الشكر كل الشكر لكل من علمني حرف ( د. طيب الليله, أ. محمد نجم , د. طلال.....أ. هيم.....أ. أسامه....أ. مقبوله....أ. محمد نذير.... و غيهم كثير)
م. عبد القاد بالإمارات [email protected]
م. المختار السالم بموريتانيا.
شكرا.


----------



## مهندس علي رافت (26 أبريل 2011)

انا جريج جامعة الموصل/هندسة مدني 2005-2006


----------



## ابو جنار (17 مايو 2011)

اني خريج دورة 1981-1982الهندسة المدنية اللذين درسوني د-حسون الحديد ود-خليل ابراهيم ود-صبحي د-محمد انيس الليلة ود-طارق وغيرهم من طيب الذكر تحياتي الى جميع الاخوان من دورتي والان اعمل مدبرلاحد دوائرة في اقليم كردستان


----------



## عبودي المهندس (27 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم....انا اخوكم كريم المهندس خريج جامعة الموصل-كلية الهندسة-قسم الهندسة المدنية للعام2008-2009..... واتمنالكم التوفيق في اعمالكم يارب....:77::20::75::79::58:​


----------



## عماد الدين الخزعلي (19 يوليو 2011)

اخي أوكستين السلام عليكم والسلام على جميع الأخوة الأعزاء
أنا كنت في هذه السنة في جامعة الموصول وفي القسم المذكور في المرحلة الثالثة
هل تعرف الاخ ياسين حسن الذي تخرج في هذه السنة؟


----------



## عماد الدين الخزعلي (19 يوليو 2011)

اخوتي الاعزاء واخواتي العزيزات
 من خريجي 89 و 90 و 91 جامعة الموصل القسم المدني
أيام الدكتور العشو استاذ التربة والدكتور نبيل استاذ الطرق والدكتور عبدالاله استاذ مقاومة المواد والدكتور خالد زكريا استاذ الكونكريت ومحمد نذير استاذ الرياضيات في ذلك الوقت وغيرهم
أحب أن أتواصل معكم​ 
 والتعرف على نشاطاتكم
بارك الله في الجميع​


----------



## engwah (19 يوليو 2011)

مبادرة رائعةةةةةةةةةةة
انا ايضا خريج جامعة الموصل عام 1987
ايام الدكتورسعد الطعان طلال صبحى


----------



## اوكستين (1 أغسطس 2011)

مبادرة رائعة جدا
انا ايضا خريج جامعة الموصل عام 1990
ايام الدكتورسعد الطعان, طلال, صبحي وعبدالاله و محمد نذير وحالد زكريا و
الطالب عبدالامير و قيثار و مهند و......................


----------



## اوكستين (1 أغسطس 2011)

اخي عمادالدين 
اسف لا اتذكر هذا الشخص 
ومرة اخرى اسف


----------



## عماد الدين الخزعلي (10 أغسطس 2011)

أخي العزيز اوكستين تحياتي الحارة لك ولجميع الاخوة 
بالطبع لا تتذكر هذا الاسم لانه اسم مستعار على كل حال إذا كنت كنت تتذكر الاخ ياسين حسن طه فهو من الأصدقاء المقربين جداً ولي معه علاقة حميمة اكثر من اخوية​


----------



## ابو خوله (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ... انا خريج جامعة الموصل / الهندسه المدنيه للعام 1981 _1982 ايام الاساتذه فريد مطلوب وحسون حديد و د. صبحي وعبد الحكيم حامد احمد وغيرهم ....تحياتي للجميع ورمضان مبارك


----------



## ابو خوله (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد ..
فاغلبنا ومنهم عبدالله المتكلم اشتركو في النتدى باسماء مستعاره , اما وقد ذكرت جامعة الموصل تلك التي قضينا فيها زهرة العمرورايت اسماء اخوة لا ازال اذكرهم منهم ( سالم طيب و راكان العلاف ) وابو جنار الذي لوذكر اسمه لتذكرته اقول تحياتي لكم جميعا ومن اراد الاتصال بي فهذا هو البريد الالكتروني الخاص بي ([email protected]) اخوكم المهندس شافي عكله موسى / محافظة صلاح الدين


----------



## weldon (12 أغسطس 2011)

عربي فقط قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعدتموني الى الايام الخوالي
> انا خريج المدني عام 84 ايام د صبحي و حسون حديد و محمد طيب الليلة و المرحوم صديقي عمر العشو و غيرهم
> تحياتي


ارجو مساعدتى اني احتاج الى تصميم مبنى بطريقة composite structure concrert and steel لاستعماله كمثال مشابه لرسالتى ارجو المساعدة فالوقت ضيق وانا اريده ضروووري ولك منى كل الشكر والتقدير وبارك الله فيك,,,,,


----------



## بشير الهيتي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

اه ياجامعة الموصل يامن خرجتي العلماء
انا وبشرف خريج كلية الهنسة قسم الكهرباء 1988--1989
ارجو ممن يعرفني الاتصال بي 
[email protected]
بشير رزيك نصار الهيتي
وارجو ممن يعرف المهندس يونس مرعي الجبوري خريج نفس الدفعة يعطيني خبر ولكم الاجر والشكر


----------



## براق محمد غزال (1 سبتمبر 2011)

abu jameel قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عمكم خريج جامعة الاسود (الموصل)سنة 1969 / مدني ايام العميد عباس الخفاجي وكان معنا من الاخوان الاردنيين
> جميل سلامه ووليد حداد والفلسطيني عبد الخالق الجاروشه وتخصصي الان في اعمال الطرق وعمل المعادلات الخاصة
> بالاسفلت وتعيير المعامل ......الخ والسلام عليكم
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
انا والدي خريج جامعة الموصل قسم المدني / 1969
محمد غزال مجيد
وانا ايضا خريج جامعة الموصل / قسم المدني / 1998


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اتمنى ممن يملك كتاب هندسة اسالة الماء للدكتور محمد انيس الليلة ان يرشدني الى مكان شرائه


----------



## kao (25 سبتمبر 2011)

انا المهندس خالد خريج جامعة الموصل كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة المدنية لعام 1994 من اهالي كركوك ارجو من الاصدقاء من هذه الدفعة المواصلة


----------



## kao (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اعزائى خريجي جامعة الموصل الدكتور عمر العشو توفى في التسعينات بعد انهيار احد الابار عليه (حسب ما سمعت)


----------



## kao (25 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس خالد خريج جامعة الموصل عام 1994 ([email protected] ) قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## kao (28 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## غياث خالد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
احلى ايام كانت في قسم الهندسة المدنية جامعة الموصل
انا خريج 1993
تحياتي الى الاساتذة سعد الطعان وجنان الفيل ومحمد طيب الليلة وحسون حديد ومحمدسليمان
تحياتي الى اخواني خريجي 1993


----------



## محمد سليمان الجبور (28 سبتمبر 2011)

انا خريج عام 1999 قسم الهندسة المدنية
وهذا ايميلي للمراسلة [email protected]
مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## محمد سليمان الجبور (28 سبتمبر 2011)

انا خريج عام 1999 قسم الهندسة المدنية / جامعة الموصل / محمد سليمان محمد
وهذا ايميلي للمراسلة [email protected]
مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## civil devel (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اني خريج 2011 هندسه مدني \ جامعة الموصل 
السنه الماضيه كان رئيس القسم د.سهيل ادريس والان د.بيار جعفر السلفياني الي كان المشرف على مشروع تخرجي جزاه الله كل خير . وكذلك د. صلاح وديع 
ومن الاساتذه الذين كان لهم الفضل لما وصلنا اليه 
أ. براء في مادتي الميكانيك الهندسي للمرحلة الاولى والخرسانه في الرابع
د.اياد في مادة المقاومه
د.رشيد في المساحة
د. عمار في الموائع
وأ. محمد صالح في نضرية الانشاءات وان شاء الله ياخذ الدكتوراة الي ديدرس عليها حاليا وكذلك أ.د.عبد الحكيم في نضرية الانشاءات 
ود.سهيل ادريس و د.معتز في ميكانيك التربه 
ود.ايمن في هندسة الطرق
د. خليل و أ. ايمن في المنشات الهيدروليكيه والهيدرولوجي
و د.محمد نجم في الخرسانه المسلحة للمرحلة 3
و د. صلاح وديع ود.محمد قاسم في مادة الاسس
ود.طلال في مادة الخرسانة المسلحة للمرحلة 4
و أ. اسامه في مادة الحديد
وشكر الى كل الاساتذة الذين لم يسعني ذكر اسمائهم


----------



## dknblal (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الى جميع خريجي هندسة مدني / جامعة الموصل سنة التخرج 1995 - 1996 - 1997
صحيح اننا دخلنا الجامعة عام 1991 لكنني تخرجت منها عام 1997 وكم تمنيت لو بقيت مدة اطول
لانها كانت اجمل ايام حياتنا رغم الحصار والازمات المادية والمركز الطلابي وفلافل البطريق 
تحية لكل اساتذتنا ( د بيارالسليفاني - د محمد طيب - د فخري يس - د اسامة - د سهير خروفة ولكل من نسيت اسمه)
ولكل احبابي واصدقائي في تلك الفترة الذهبية ...... ( م دريد خالد )


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا 
انا خريج عام 1999- اسمي احمد غريب
و تحياتي و امنياتي بالصحة الدائمة والسعادة والعمر المديد ل د.بيار جعفر لانه ايضا كان مشرف على مشروع تخرجي و كذلك ال د صلاح وديع و د.محمد نجم و د.طلال و استاذ ايمن والذي الان اسمع انه دكتور وفقه الله وفعلا ايام لاتنسى قضيناها في هذه الجامعة


----------



## leimrabot (19 أكتوبر 2011)

i am also gra 2000


----------



## leimrabot (19 أكتوبر 2011)

it was beatiful days i working thank god in good position in my country ,after working 7 years in DUBAI.thanks for all iraqi peoples


----------



## BMW_LOVE (19 أكتوبر 2011)

موفق في لم الشمل اخي العزيز
اني خريج جامعة الموصل سنة 2003
تحياتي​


----------



## احبك ياوطن (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اني خريجة هندسة مدني موصل سنة 2006 اذا اكو احد خريج نفس السنة يجاوبني


----------



## احبك ياوطن (7 مارس 2012)

اني مو من الموصل احتاج شغلات من الكلية اذا يكدر احد يساعدني


----------



## احبك ياوطن (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اني خريجة جامعة الموصل هندسة مدني 2006 اذا اكو احد خريج نفس السنة يجاوبني


----------



## احبك ياوطن (7 مارس 2012)

اني مو من الموصل احتاج شغلة من الكلية اذا يكدر احد يساعدني


----------



## احمد الياسر (7 مارس 2012)

الله على ايام جامعة الموصل في السبعينيات


----------



## احبك ياوطن (8 مارس 2012)

:56:


----------



## احبك ياوطن (11 مارس 2012)

هلو اني خريجة الهندسة المدنية 2006 احب اسمع اخبار خريجين هذي السنة


----------



## علي عبدالحسن (11 مارس 2012)

انا عبد الحسن محمد جمعة خريج عام 1990


----------



## علي عبدالحسن (11 مارس 2012)

جامعة الموصل طبعا درسني محمد عمر العشو وطلال و عبد اله غزالة وحسون حديدة وشذى العقراوي وباسل وجنان الفيل


----------



## مكتب الفيض (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم انا خريج جامعة الموصل العزيزة عام 1987هندسة مدنية حفظ الله اساتذتي الباقين ورحم الماضبن منهم وسلامي الى كل زملائي خريجي دورتي وكافة الزملاء واتمنى التواصل ومعرفة اخبارهم من كافة محافظات العراق


----------



## مكتب الفيض (11 مارس 2012)

*الى الاخ العزيز علي محمود رجب احد اصدقائي الاعزاء خريج القسم المدني عام 1984 من الموصل كيف اخبارك وندائي الى الزملاء من يعرف اخبار عنه ابلاغي وله جزيل الشكر*


----------



## احبك ياوطن (3 مايو 2012)

هلو]


----------



## مهندس علي رافت (11 مايو 2012)

انا خريج هندسة مدني 2006جامعة الموصل email:[email protected]


----------



## المهندس الامين (12 مايو 2012)

جامعة الموصل كانت ولازالت محافظة على مستواها العلمي رغم الظروف التي مرت بها


----------



## mzawaya2004 (29 مايو 2012)

نا ايضا خريج قسم الهندسة المدنية 1987 ممكن اعرف منو حضرتك؟


----------



## mzawaya2004 (29 مايو 2012)

مكتب الفيض من حضرتك؟اكيد انا من دورتك ومن نفس قسمك تحياتي


----------



## mzawaya2004 (30 مايو 2012)

مكتب الفيض من حضرتك؟اكيد انا من دورتك ومن نفس قسمك تحيات[


----------



## مكتب الفيض (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي ذكرتنا بايام الدراسة وباخواننا من كل محافظات العراق واخواننا العرب حيث اني تخرجت عام 1987 من قسم الهندسة المدنية تحياتي الى اساتذتتي د.حسون حديد ود.محمد انيس الليلة ود. محمد طيب ود.عمر العشو ود.صبحي ود.سعد الطعان ود.خالد زكريا حفظ الباقين وادام اعمارهم ورحم الله الماضين منهم وسلامي الى كل زملائي مهندسي جامعة الموصل واتمنى التواصل معهم واخص منهم الاخ رعد رزق الله وعلي محمود وجميل اسماعيل ومحمدمحمد صالح وغيرهم تمنياتي باالتوفيق لهم ولكل زملائي الباقين.....


----------



## مكتب الفيض (3 أكتوبر 2012)

mzawaya2004 راسلني على العنوان البريدي [email protected]


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اوكستين قال:


> مبادرة رائعة جدا
> انا ايضا خريج جامعة الموصل عام 1990
> ايام الدكتورسعد الطعان, طلال, صبحي وعبدالاله و محمد نذير وحالد زكريا و
> الطالب عبدالامير و قيثار و مهند و......................



هل عبد الامير الطالب الذي ذكرته عبد الامير عبيد من الكوت ام غير شخص


----------



## leimrabot (23 أكتوبر 2012)

انا خريج الموصل٢٠٠٠ و احلى ايام عمرى قضيتها فى جامعة الموصل مع الشعب العراقى الشهم المضياف, انهمرت دموعى ,انا الا فى بلدى موريتانيا والحمد لله


----------



## mfm (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*يقولون ليلى في العراق مريضة فيا ليتني كنت الطبيب المداويا*

الفكرة رائعة جدا" بقدر إشتياقي للموصل الحدباء وأم الربيعين
محمد فارس خريج هندسة ميكانيك سنة 1996 م من فلسطين
سلامي لكافة أخواني من العراق ( الموصل والنجف وزاخو ودهوك وكركوك والبصرة ....) والاردن واليمن وموريتانيا .
وسلام خاص للأساتذة ( أمير سلطان ، غالب القهوجي ،برهان العلي وغيرهم كثير)


----------



## اوكستين (20 ديسمبر 2012)

نعم عبد الامير عبيد


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اوكستين قال:


> نعم عبد الامير عبيد



اخي الفاضل المهندس عبد الامير عبيد يعمل حاليا في المركز الوطني للمختبرات و البحوث الانشائية في قسم البحوث في بغداد علما انه حصل على الماجستير قبل عشر سنوات تقريبا وهو بالاصل من مدينة الكوت لكن استقر ببغداد مع التقدير


----------



## عدي عسل (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا خريج جامعة الموصل للعام الدراسي 1994-1995 من قسم الهندسة المدنية

هناك رابط فيه اسماء جميع خريجي كلية الهندسة في جامعة الموصل عند الدخول على موقع جامعة الموصل الخريجين كلية الهندسة
تحياتي وسلامي الى جميع خريجي 1995


----------



## المهندس الامين (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: كيف حالك دكتور عدي عسل انا احد الطلبة الذين درستهم.. ومبارك عليك شهادة الدكتوراء وارجو انه كما استفدنا من حضرتك في قاعات الدراسة ان تكون احد اعمدة الملتقى ولك من جزيل الشكر والتقدير ........... تقبل تحياتي


----------



## علاء الربيعي (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تحياتي اخ عدي...انا خريج 95-96 هل تذكر هزبر محمود و علاء محسن...وأنا ثالثهم علاء صبيح...حاليا انا تعمل في شركة نفط ميسان[email protected]


----------



## عدي عسل (22 يناير 2013)

اشلون اذكر اخوتي واصدقائي هزبر وعلاء محسن واشلونك اخي علاء صبيح راسلني على الايميل


----------



## kassim-t (4 فبراير 2013)

رحم الله الدكتور عمر العشو فقد كان استاذا بكل معنى الكلمة بما يحمله من مادة علمية واخلاق في غاية القمة


----------



## kassim-t (4 فبراير 2013)

مكتب الفيض قال:


> *كم اتمنىان اعرف اخبار جميع اساتذتي وزملائي من خريجي العوام 1986و1987و1988*



السلام عليكم اخونا العزيز (مكتب الفيض) فانا من خريجي عام 87 واتشرف بمعرفتك لكنك لم تذكر اسمك صراحة فقد تكون احد اصدقائي المقربين.


----------



## صفوان حديد (8 فبراير 2013)

لا ازال طالب في قسم الهندسة المدنية م3 ..


----------



## ال الحنفي (6 مايو 2013)

السلامعليكم​اناخريج المدني عام 1990 وأسأل عن أخبار زملائي ​تحياتي​


----------



## ebdaa4eim (7 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم . تخرجت من كلية الهندسة المدنية عام 1988 .أجمل ايام العمر كانت في جامعة الموصل . أسكن حالياً في مدينة طرابلس لبنان . أخوكم زياد محمد حموضة . فهل من يذكرني . كل الحب و التقدير لجميع أساتذتنا في الكلية.


----------



## امير العراقي11 (12 مايو 2015)

ebdaa4eim قال:


> السلام عليكم . تخرجت من كلية الهندسة المدنية عام 1988 .أجمل ايام العمر كانت في جامعة الموصل . أسكن حالياً في مدينة طرابلس لبنان . أخوكم زياد محمد حموضة . فهل من يذكرني . كل الحب و التقدير لجميع أساتذتنا في الكلية.



السلام عليكم اخي وزميلي المهندس زياد محمد حموضة .. نعم انا اتذكرك لان الايام الجميلة التي قضيناها سوية لم يستطع الزمان محوها من ذاكرتي .. واذكر ان هنالك صيق لي ايضا من لبنان ويدعي (علي ) .. اتمنى ان تكونوا بخير وصحة وسلامة ..
ارجوا التواصل اذا كنت من اعنيه فعلا .. اعتقد كنا نحن الاثنان بنفس الاسم انت من لبنان وانا من العراق -الموصل 
مع تحياتي وتمنياتي لكم بالموفقية والنجاح 
المهندس / زياد زكريا


----------



## مصباح رجب (15 يوليو 2015)

اخ ابو نزار معك م مصباح فايز رجب فانا السوري الذي انتقل معكم من صلاح الدين الى الموصل ورحم الله تلك الأيام 
ارجو ان تعرفنا بنفسك مع فائق شكري وتحياتي لك


----------



## مصباح رجب (15 يوليو 2015)

اخي العزيز فعلا ذكريات جامعة الموصل جميلة جدا رغم اني من جامعة صلاح الدين في اربيل الا اني انتقلت في المرحلة الاخيرة الى جامعة الموصل قسم الهندسة المدنية وكان لي اخوة من اليمن تخرجو ايضا في السنة الاخيرة من جامعة الموصل اتذكر محمد محمد صالح واخ من سوريا ولكن لااتذكر الاسم الدفعة 91\92 تحياتي لكل من تخرج من هذه الجامعة الاصيلة والتي هي مشهورة على نطاق العراق بالعلمية العالية وكما يقول الشاعر
الا ليت ايام الشباب جديد ودهرا تولى يابثين يعود مشكور على الموضوع من الانبار 
اخ ابو نزار انا السوري الذي انتقل من صلاح الدين الى الموصل والف تحية لك 
ارجو ان تعرفنا بنفسك ولك تحياتي


----------



## كامل احمد (15 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
احبتي نشكر لكم هذه البادرة الراقية 
انا خرج دورة 86-1987 من قسم الهندسة المدنية -كلية الهندسة - جامعة الموصل
علي عبد الحسين صالح * من مدينة الكوت


----------

